# What's good for the female libido?



## Adam_david (May 2, 2014)

My lady and I were looking at something thing the other day while browsing GNC, and she thought about getting it. The name was steel libido for women. It seemed to be overpriced,and way to many pills to take. Not sure if it even works. 
So what's good?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 2, 2014)

A man that cooks and cleans!


----------



## Magnus82 (May 2, 2014)

While the above statement is definitely true for me,  fenugreek has been show to increase the libido in both men and women. If she is willing to go the peptide route,  pt-141works very well.   How old is she?   Any blood work?  One thing I have found with women is if they aren't happy with themselves,  the libido goes way down. 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/241344-benefits-of-fenugreek-extract/

.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 2, 2014)

Does she want something OTC or something of presription that actually works?


----------



## Iceman74 (May 2, 2014)

Melanotan 2 has had plenty of reports of upping a woman's libido. There is also Viagra for women, low-dosed Test Prop, stuff you can do/try on her like : chocolate, flowers, oral sex, massages, rediscovering all her erogenous zones, write her a detailed letter of what you'd love to do to her, run her a candle-lit bubble bath, cook her dinner, etc.  The majority of a woman's sex-drive starts in her head and has less to do with hormones, like it does with men.


----------



## Bull996 (May 2, 2014)

Is she just wanting to increase it just bc or is it low? How old is she? 


A lot of times it's more of a mental game. Stress can be a huge factor. The older you get the more of a decrease occurs in a good amount of ppl. A more natural approach would be to tweak her diet. Certain foods are said to increase libido. Zinc deficiency could possibly cause a low sex drive. So foods rich in zinc are good to add. Somewhere I heard eating watermelon can help in a few ways. My girl was taking Maca powder which supposedly increases sex drive. Not to sure how factual that is but with all this being said even if doing such things is really only the placebo effect it still helps bc a lot of times it's the mind that's the culprit. I will say when my girl started putting maca powder in her shakes she was wearing me out! She's asian and from my experience asian woman have been SUPER sexual and always wanting the D. I've always been told that and never believed it till it happen haha but anyways bro it went from 2-3 times a day to fuckin 5 and she was always sayin it was the maca. So placebo or not, something worked!


----------



## formula1069 (May 2, 2014)

Porn :d


----------



## xmen1234 (May 2, 2014)

*I'm not kidding at all here.* 

Women* LOVE* oral (receiving it, lol).  If you can get your cunnilingus technique down, she will become a freak in the sack and down to do almost anything to please you in return.


----------



## dorian777 (May 3, 2014)

50 mg of primo per week and you wont be able to keep her off of you. Primo comes orally too. Maybe crumble up a tab and then cook her some dinner as magnus suggested...with your special ingredient in her portion?


----------



## MattG (May 3, 2014)

Several beers and a couple shots turn my wife into the woman i wish she always was in bed.lol. god bless alcohol


----------



## Sully (May 3, 2014)

Things that make women spread their legs the fastest, in descending order:

1) Power
2) Fame
3) Money
4) Looking like Brad Pitt/Johnny Depp
5) The ability to make them laugh

If you don't have 1-4, #5 is your only shot. Learn to tell jokes. Good luck.


----------



## srd1 (May 3, 2014)

20mg of prop will work without fail bro.


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 3, 2014)

Primo or var work pretty good.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 3, 2014)

Adam must be plowing her field as hes never answered any of out great help.. so we got booze, porn, aas trickery, buffalo nut drippings in her tea , wear a brad pitt mask and john holmes prostetetic pisser  and eat her out even as she says no .  Good sound advice from some meatheads. Dont forget to tease her and  t -bag her as she sleeps.


----------



## Adam_david (May 3, 2014)

Pahahahaha we've been on the road for a day or so. Sex is good, she doesn't take any kinda drugs or drink. She's just now embraced the idea of a supplement. She just doesn't "want it" often. We do it but she'd like to enhance her drive somewhat. I think the antidepressant she's on dampens it somewhat.


----------



## Bull996 (May 3, 2014)

ironbuilt said:


> adam must be plowing her field as hes never answered any of out great help.. So we got booze, porn, aas trickery, buffalo nut drippings in her tea , wear a brad pitt mask and john holmes prostetetic pisser  and eat her out even as she says no .  Good sound advice from some meatheads. Dont forget to tease her and  t -bag her as she sleeps.



hahahaha!!


----------



## Sully (May 4, 2014)

Anti-depressants have a well documented propensity for killing sex drive. There's some good info out there about how to restore it to close to normal without resorting to using anabolics or other drugs that may have unwanted side effects. Just hit up google and search anti-depressants and sex drive. You'll come across a lot of good info.


----------



## Iceman74 (May 4, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Pahahahaha we've been on the road for a day or so. Sex is good, she doesn't take any kinda drugs or drink. She's just now embraced the idea of a supplement. She just doesn't "want it" often. We do it but she'd like to enhance her drive somewhat. I think the antidepressant she's on dampens it somewhat.



Paxil kills my sex-drive and makes it damn near impossible to cum, so I can see how it could have a similar effect on her. I started taking Test and it has helped out quite a bit, but a lot of stress can still make sex more of a chore than a treat.


----------



## MattG (May 4, 2014)

Fuck antidepressants bro. My doc fucked my head all up on that garbage. I was on paxil, effexor, xanax...worst years of my life were spent on that shit. Maybe your situation is different than mine, but that crap did nothing but turn me into a shell of my former self, and took several years to get "myself" back. Bad juju homes.


----------



## Iceman74 (May 4, 2014)

MattG said:


> Fuck antidepressants bro. My doc fucked my head all up on that garbage. I was on paxil, effexor, xanax...worst years of my life were spent on that shit. Maybe your situation is different than mine, but that crap did nothing but turn me into a shell of my former self, and took several years to get "myself" back. Bad juju homes.



I'm a lot less angry on Paxil and not having as many anxiety problems as I was before I started it. Maybe once I get back to work full time and get back to a more structured and stable environment in which I feel like I have a little control over things - then I'll try getting off of it. Right now though, it would likely cause too many problems in my house and my wife and son don't deserve how I'd likely act.


----------



## MattG (May 4, 2014)

I hear ya bro. Hey if its workin for you all the power to ya. I was just one of those "cases" you hear about. Seriously ready to suck on a shotgun, honestly had to fight it off. That shit rewired me, no joke. Not at first, years down the road. Just be safe brother, all im saying and asking. I try and talk everybody out of it i guess, horrendous experience my friend.


----------



## Adam_david (May 4, 2014)

Believe me, we have tried not taking the meds. Without them she's NOT the one to be around lol. At least on them she's level, just got to find something to enhance the drive.


----------



## Sully (May 4, 2014)

MattG said:


> I hear ya bro. Hey if its workin for you all the power to ya. I was just one of those "cases" you hear about. Seriously ready to suck on a shotgun, honestly had to fight it off. That shit rewired me, no joke. Not at first, years down the road. Just be safe brother, all im saying and asking. I try and talk everybody out of it i guess, horrendous experience my friend.



I understand that you had a bad experience, but I honestly find it irresponsible for you to warn people off of meds that can potentially have the ability to improve people's lives. Not everyone is likely to have the same experience that you had. In fact, many people have very positive experiences from anti-depressants. No, they are not a perfect drug, and can and do have serious side effects. But, some people genuinely NEED these drugs to have a chance to live a normal,  productive life. For you to tell people not to use these drugs because of your bad experience, especially when you don't have an intimate understanding of their medical history, would be no different that me telling people to never drive their car again because I had a bad car accident once. Just because it happened to you does not mean it will happen to them. 

I have first hand experience with people that have seen drastic improvements in their quality of life from those and other drugs. People that seriously needed them and responded very well to them. It was sometimes a bumpy road, and they frequently had to vary doses and even change meds. But, under competent medical supervision, they were able to get things sorted out and have seen excellent long-term results from the administration of anti-depressant drugs. 

I understand what happened to you, and it's not my intention to minimize your experience. People do have negative issues with anti-depressants, and they can be very serious. Unfortunately, one doesn't know if they will have a good experience with any medication before taking it. It's always a bit of a gamble when a doctor writes you a prescription. It's unfortunate, but it's just how it is. It could potentially do just as much, or more, harm for someone to not take a prescribed anti-depressant than if they did take it. A lot of the onus falls on the patient and their relationship with their doctor. They need to be candid and open and forthcoming. The more they communicate with their healthcare provider, the better the potential outcome should be. 

Not trying to bitch at you or give you shit bro. Just think you might need to appreciate that there are more sides to the story than just yours.


----------



## MattG (May 4, 2014)

Oh i agree dude. That is why my first post included "not sure what your situation is". Meaning hey maybe its working for you, but for me it ruined my life for 5 years. I have known more people that said those type of meds screwd them up-more than those they worked for. But yes youre right, they can help some ppl. He's a grown man and can make his own decisions, I just tell people my story so they are aware those side effects at the end of commercials really do exsist and are very serious, thats all.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 4, 2014)

A little testosterone in a slin pin will put her sex drive through the roof. I tried it before.


----------



## Daniel11 (May 4, 2014)

My wife is on Celexa and it has killed her desire for sex.  

She was into it when trying to have a baby but sex became a means to an end.  If it's just sex for pleasure she has started to loose interest.  Also doesn't help that she's preggo.  

I can attest that if I can to licking action it gets her going and she wants it.   But it's getting even that far that can be a major challenge.  

Hoping she gets better after baby comes and she starts working out again.


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2014)

Ya Im gonna agree with Mattg  I think theres alot of things about those meds we arent being told by the pharma companies...I mean one example is the school and random shootings that are happening if you read about it everyone that commited these horrible acts were on one or multiple antidepressants. Shit like this didnt happen when I was younger and these drugs werent handed out like pez from the doctors either n9w it seams like theres one every week almost is their a corralation I think so. Not saying dude needs to drop his meds immediatly just maybe start looking towards other alternatives.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 4, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Pahahahaha we've been on the road for a day or so. Sex is good, she doesn't take any kinda drugs or drink. She's just now embraced the idea of a supplement. She just doesn't "want it" often. We do it but she'd like to enhance her drive somewhat. I think the antidepressant she's on dampens it somewhat.



Yeah just say " Baby. I got the supplement you need" and drop out the cobra bro...Get her off the anti d's and in the gym wearing some lululemon wear and she can see hopefully shes got some goods people want but only you can get.. thats my sunday guruism...lol. tell her dr ib Is here to help..


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 4, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> My wife is on Celexa and it has killed her desire for sex.
> 
> She was into it when trying to have a baby but sex became a means to an end.  If it's just sex for pleasure she has started to loose interest.  Also doesn't help that she's preggo.
> 
> ...



Easy on the the unborn kid....hes doesnt need a headache ..


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 4, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> A little testosterone in a slin pin will put her sex drive through the roof. I tried it before.



What a dirty little whore u are chris.. lol..


----------



## chrisr116 (May 4, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> What a dirty little whore u are chris.. lol..




She won't even wake up with a properly placed slin pin. Haha. Jk


----------



## Iceman74 (May 5, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> She won't even wake up with a properly placed slin pin. Haha. *Jk*



Or are you?


----------

